# 30 days of SD snows



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

We arived in clark SD yesterday scouted all day found huntebal numbers south of madison we will scout all day today and start hunting saturday morning. We will be in SD until the 12th of april I will try to post pics and a day to day and keep a running body count. If anyone finds themself in the clark SD area shoot me a PM and we can meet up for a evening drink or two and talk snowgoosein.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I wish I could take a month off for spring snows


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

I live in Clark! Hunt geese like it is my job. Run about 1000 sillosocks and some fullbodies!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Also wish i could go hunt geese for a month straight....that would be kinda neat...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think I'd never want to hunt again after doing it 30 days straight. I could never guide.

Although if I had a month, I could see myself hunting 2-3 days and then taking a day off to sit around and watch some hoops. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I think I'd never want to hunt again after doing it 30 days straight. I could never guide.
> 
> Although if I had a month, I could see myself hunting 2-3 days and then taking a day off to sit around and watch some hoops. :beer:


Jonser you'd have a hard time hunting 3 days straight.. :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

A month would be awesome!


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

i agree, i cud deffenatly hunt a month straight n not get bored


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I think I'd never want to hunt again after doing it 30 days straight. I could never guide.
> 
> Although if I had a month, I could see myself hunting 2-3 days and then taking a day off to sit around and watch some hoops. :beer:


Sounds like a trip we have already done. Sleep in, then hunt til dark.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Matt Jones said:


> I think I'd never want to hunt again after doing it 30 days straight.


I sure could, beats watching TV; I wish I could take off a month:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Any updates on how the first part of your trip is going?


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Joneser-
But you can drink 30days straight!
:beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

my buddy is hunting there. Get ahold of him. He will be lonely. HA

www.nebraskawaterfowl.com

Bring women and captain morgan.

:beer:


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

it has been one week we spent the first two days scouting and started hunting saterday as of last night we had 115 with one banded snow for two guys but we have a crew of six this weekend and just locked down a feed that must have close to 15,000 snows on it the last two days we are going to set in the dark tonight and hit it in the morning it should be BIG. I will post up some pics when I figure out how.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Did I talk to you last night?


----------

